# R.E.G.I.S. MK V(Megas xlr) vs HST



## Xiammes (Jun 30, 2012)

To make up for the stomp I put Grrkek in yesterday, can the HST put down R.E.G.I.S. MK-V?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 30, 2012)

I dont know what R.E.G.I.S. is but I remember Megas and the shit had a button for fucking everything.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 30, 2012)

If they figure out its weakness, the Bleach characters could probably open a big ass portal to Hueco Mundo.

If not, then they might be able to but him down since he just regenerates from every. Though, I wonder if he can be aged from Barragan's Respira.


----------



## Seyta (Jun 30, 2012)

Please specify the location of the fight.

If it's somewhere like the Hyperbolic Time Chamber, the REGIS is more or less screwed since it's solar-powered...


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 30, 2012)

Planet M-2 from Dragonball GT 

or it could be just the city from Megas XLR, I'll let you guys decide.


----------



## Seyta (Jun 30, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Planet M-2 from Dragonball GT
> 
> or it could be just the city from Megas XLR, I'll let you guys decide.



Making it Planet M-2 is a catastrophic stomp for REGIS.
That place is quite literally a buffet for it.

Anyways, if the HST can somehow figure out the REGIS' weakness, then somebody could just run off and hide until it's night.

If they perform it early enough, they could have someone BFR the REGIS into a region that is not exposed to light. 

If they figure out the weakness too late, then they're really screwed considering how difficult it will be to deal with REGIS after it has duplicated itself.


----------



## Barioth (Jun 30, 2012)

Megas XLR. A good show back then. 

Depends REGIS base form. If it is like those mulitples REGIS at the end of the episode, REGIS wins. Although I don't remember it has crazy AoE destructive capability. Maybe at most City wise.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jun 30, 2012)

R.E.G.I.S. gave Megas trouble, and that's saying a lot. They only ended up beating it because of sheer luck, really. Coop had even given up.

Depending on the battlefield, the HST gets slaughtered. If there's a decent amount of sunlight, they aren't gonna make it to sundown.

It's also highly unlikely that they'll be able to find out it's weakness. Coop only figured it out by blind luck and he had the Carbon Monoxide factory that is Megas to thank for that.


----------



## Seyta (Jul 1, 2012)

paulatreides0 said:


> R.E.G.I.S. gave Megas trouble, and that's saying a lot. They only ended up beating it because of sheer luck, really. Coop had even given up.
> 
> Depending on the battlefield, the HST gets slaughtered. If there's a decent amount of sunlight, they aren't gonna make it to sundown.
> 
> It's also highly unlikely that they'll be able to find out it's weakness. Coop only figured it out by blind luck and he had the Carbon Monoxide factory that is Megas to thank for that.



I'd just like to point out that giving Megas trouble isn't really an accomplishment. 

EVERY notable villain in the series gave Megas trouble, and Megas ALWAYS came out on top as the result of Coop randomly pressing some button. The mech is quite literally a walking DEM.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 1, 2012)

This thread reminds me that I need to make a profile for R.E.G.I.S. on the wiki.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Seyta said:


> I'd just like to point out that giving Megas trouble isn't really an accomplishment.
> 
> EVERY notable villain in the series gave Megas trouble, and Megas ALWAYS came out on top as the result of Coop randomly pressing some button. The mech is quite literally a walking DEM.



Not really. Unless I am remembering incorrectly, Coop actually had a reasonable idea of what he was doing (most of the time). The prime example that comes to mind is when he fought in the tournament in outer space against the guy who was essentially a huge head, and decided to combat him by busting out his huge speaker system and singing horribly. Or when he "combined" with the S-Force's Zorps (I don't remember if that's how you spell it correctly) to boost his own power. Albeit he did resort to ridiculous technology and weapons he seemed to be aware that they were there a lot of the time.

Although my memory could most definitely be wrong, it's been years.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 1, 2012)

Tended to vary. Sometimes Coop knew where his superweapons were and what they did (the Jammer, the nukes he never got to use, etc.), sometimes he knew how to turn something on but didn't really know what it did (the maser refractor), and sometimes he found something completely by accident (the giant phoenix attack, warping Megas into a parallel universe, etc.) that he didn't even know Megas had.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Good point.

Regardless, I think that even base Megas (e.g. Megas with its base weaponry and all the superweapons Coop knew how to use) would be more than a threat to the HST. And seeing as R.E.G.I.S. completely wiped the floor with that Megas, the HST doesn't seem to have a bright future.


----------



## Seyta (Jul 1, 2012)

paulatreides0 said:


> Not really. Unless I am remembering incorrectly, Coop actually had a reasonable idea of what he was doing (most of the time). The prime example that comes to mind is when he fought in the tournament in outer space against the guy who was essentially a huge head, and decided to combat him by busting out his huge speaker system and singing horribly. Or when he "combined" with the S-Force's Zorps (I don't remember if that's how you spell it correctly) to boost his own power. Albeit he did resort to ridiculous technology and weapons he seemed to be aware that they were there a lot of the time.
> 
> Although my memory could most definitely be wrong, it's been years.



I'm fairly sure that there were more instances of coincidental DEM victories than not.

For instance...

In this first battle against Gorath and the Glorft UMD, Coop lost, but before Gorath could crush him, a satellite randomly fell out of orbit and landed on the UMD

In his battle against the REGIS MK 5, Coop coincidentally discovered the mech's weakness because Megas for some reason started spewing exhaust in enormous quantities immediately before being destroyed.

Against Grrtek the Planet Killer, Coop's attempt to defeat him actually made him stronger by feeding him energy, but he ended up being saved when a Tidal Wave that Coop unintentionally (and unknowingly) caused earlier in the episode, struck New Jersey and caused Grrtek to shrink.

Against Gorath's Megas-Replica, Coop had to fight without Megas' head, but Jamie happened to activate the car's link to Megas, and ended up controlling Megas against Gorath without ever knowing it.

Against Varsin on the junk planet, Coop is defeated because he cannot overheat Megas, but RIGHT before Varsin is about to deliver the finishing blow, Goat appears, having SOMEHOW managed to construct a very poorly made mech out of junk, which proceeds to fall apart and distract Varsin just long enough for Coop to steal a stabilizer to keep Megas from overheating.

Against the monsters controlled by the Bounty Hunter after Kiva, Coop is losing, but coincidentally manages to damage the device being used by the bounty hunter to control the monsters, without ever knowing what it was.

Against the Alien Mecha-Warriors fighting to become the Emperor of their planet, Coop somehow discovers that Megas has an "End the Show in 5 Minutes Button". That in itself explains how that episode ended.

There's much more, but I'm sure you get the gist of it.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Points well taken, although I would think that my previous statement (as in the one directly preceding yours) should still stands.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 1, 2012)

> In this first battle against Gorath and the Glorft UMD, Coop lost, but before Gorath could crush him, a satellite randomly fell out of orbit and landed on the UMD



Coop shot down the Satellite earlier in the episode, the guy plans ahead.


----------



## Barioth (Jul 1, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> This thread reminds me that I need to make a profile for R.E.G.I.S. on the wiki.



Another REGIS durability clip. At the beginning of the vid of course.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXqOLWjIByg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 1, 2012)

I need to rewatch Megas


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 1, 2012)

The R.E.G.I.S. Mk V is invincible.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 1, 2012)

The R.E.G.I.S. Mark V is the ultimate fighting machine. Unstoppable, merciless, glorious. No one is safe from the R.E.G.I.S..

Do not panic. You will all die.

I am the Replicant Engineered for Galactic Infiltration and Sabotage Mark V.

Surrender now, and I will destroy you peacefully.

Who dares challenge R.E.G.I.S.? R.E.G.I.S. is the destroyer of worlds, consumer of their rubble, bringer of despair.

The R.E.G.I.S. Mark V is invincible. No weapon forged by such a primitive species can defeat R.E.G.I.S., which is invincible.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

...this gives me an idea for a thread...


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 1, 2012)

Anar G said:


> Another REGIS durability clip. At the beginning of the vid of course.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXqOLWjIByg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



I cant still belive this show got canceled like simbiotic-titan fucking CN


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> I cant still belive this show got canceled like simbiotic-titan fucking CN



Cartoon Network has, indeed, devolved into a disappointing cesspool of mediocrity and awfulness, but with the return of Toonami there is now hope.

Actually...that reminds me a lot of the OBD, except without the hope part...


----------



## Barioth (Jul 2, 2012)

*HOPPER*



Ideas are very dangerous things!





paulatreides0 said:


> ...this gives me an idea for a thread...


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jul 2, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I dont know what R.E.G.I.S. is but I remember Megas and the shit had a button for fucking everything.







... You have no idea.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 2, 2012)

retcon button >> retcon punch


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jul 2, 2012)

Uhh... can somebody explain to noobish little old me what "HST" is?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 2, 2012)

Thats still up for debate, but HST mostly refers to One Piece, Naruto and Bleach(the way I intended it)


----------



## Seyta (Jul 2, 2012)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> Uhh... can somebody explain to noobish little old me what "HST" is?



Just to specify the explanation given by the poster above, the reason it's under debate is that Bleach has lost a lot of steam recently, and I believe that as of now, the fanbase for Toriko is larger (at least that's what the SJ covers seem to be showing).

Some would prefer to maintain "One Piece, Bleach, and Naruto" as the HST just because that's how it's been for years, while others want it to be converted to "One Piece, Toriko, and Naruto", since those are technically the 3 most popular SJ manga as of now.

If you're asking what HST stands for, then it's "Holy Shounen Trinity"


----------

